# and now a scare with Tiny



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny has been limping on and off on a rear leg. Lately it seems to be really bothering her. 
The thing that has me worried, though, is she has started to chew on it, near her knee. Weird.
We have a vet appointment on Thursday to have it xrayed. Hoping it's not what all of us with older goldens fear.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Barb, when it rains it pours. My prayers are with you and your crew, but a special prayer sent up for Tiny.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Tiny, and for you too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tiny will be in our thoughts for sure. Hopefully something minor.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts her way!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Of course hoping and praying.

If it's any comfort, Penny did that on/off limping thing for about a year. Now we know she was getting little tears in her ACL. It's not a good thing to get but better than what we feared. Hoping you get something 'good' too. (((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh NO!! We'll be thinking of you all on Thursday. 

Unfortunately, it looks like that will be a big appt day for several of us (us, DallasGold, you and probably others). 

Hopefully our collective caring thoughts will result in good news for everyone! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I will sure keep you in my thoughts and prayers, but here is a ray of hope:
Copper would chew his leg joints when they were hurting from his arthritis before I got him started on his meds, supplements and other treatments so I hope that is all that is making tiny chew her leg too.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. 
This leg has bothered her on and off for some time, and the vet had said at some time in the past that he thinks her ACL is partially torn, but at 14-1/2 there's not much we can do about it except try to keep her from running too much. 
That's why I didn't pay much attention, but this chewing on it is new. Of course, 2 weeks ago, she was chewing up a front foot for no apparent reason, so I'm hopeful that it's not going to turn out to be *the most dreaded news*.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

Praying for Tiny.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll keep her in my thoughts on Thursday too and hope it is nothing serious...K


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending cyber hugs along with good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for your golden girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Tiny!!! Good luck at appt on Thursday.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Many, many prayers to you and Tiny.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tiny will be in my thoughts and prayers on Thursday. Wow, we have a lot of dogs needing extra special prayers on Thursday- your Tiny, Hubbub's Hannah, Golden Girl's Joker and my Toby.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Did Tiny have her appointment yet? Good luck Tiny.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes. Our appointment isn't until 3:30, so no results until evening.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

More good thoughts for pretty Tiny...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Our appointment isn't until 3:30, so no results until evening.


Keeping your guys foremost in my thoughts and prayers--hoping for good news. A lot of our goldens need our prayers and thoughts today--Tiny, my Toby, Hannah and Reno.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in...all pups in my good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are back from the vet with GOOD NEWS!!!
The vet did not do an xray, so I'm not 100% positive it's not *something really bad*, but he said that bone cancer would be WAY down on his list of suspicions!
Because she was licking at her foot previously, and then a different foot, and now chewing on her leg, he suspects allergies. The spot by her thigh/knee where she's been licking and chewing has turned into a rather nasty, infected hot spot, which was mostly hidden by her fur. When he got it shaved, it was pretty gross looking. So she's on antibiotics and a topical spray for 10 days, and then we'll see what happens. 
He's not really sure why she's doing it. He said it could be a pain response, but if it is, he'd suspect her arthritis long before he'd even think of bone cancer, as the leg feels fine from the outside, no lumps or bumps, etc. 
WHEW!
Thanks for all the kind words and support, it means so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, that's good news, I think! I hope it is indeed just allergies and the hot spot will heal quickly. Is she also in a cone of shame? 

Tell Miss Tiny to lay off chewing on herself because she worries her mama too much!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we're holding off on the cone of shame, seeing if we can get her to leave it alone without it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yippee for good news.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! I just saw your news about Tiny, I'm so happy for you. Sad about her hot spot though, those can get really awful really quick. Hugs to you.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Fall is definitely hotspot season. Poor Tiny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update and good news. These GRF puppies stressed me a lot last couple days. I light 13 candles every second day, somehow I missed Hannah, she will be added to my list. My husband said those are some others people dogs, but I feel love for all of them like they are mine.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Who knew you'd be saying THANK GOODNESS FOR ALLERGIES!!! I'm glad to hear that it sounds like she is okay, Barb.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad it's likely a better prognosis  

Hannah needs a topical spray for chewing/itching/etc. If it's a genta(something) spray, it works great for essentially halting a while.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Tiny has an allergy/hot spot. I hope you can get it cleared up for her quickly. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just reading this now, and so happy to hear the new is not the BIG BAD NEWS... I was a little scared. Hope you get the itchies under control soon! Thinking about you and your pack!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hugs & prayers that it's nothing serious!.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> we're holding off on the cone of shame, seeing if we can get her to leave it alone without it. Fingers crossed!


Good luck with that! Ugh...Toby is already trying to get his off. I'm now the stern Marine sergeant with him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poor Toby of Texas....we HATE that cone. So far, so good with Tiny. 
The thing that had me so worried was that it's really a WEIRD spot for a dog to lick and chew,unless there's an underlying problem. But then Tiny has always been a sort of WEIRD dog.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

When Buddy had to wear a cone, my husband was more upset than Buddy, it never lasted more than 5 minutes. Good luck with it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up and I'm so very glad that the news is good! Hot spots are nasty enough, but at least they do heal.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> poor Toby of Texas....we HATE that cone. So far, so good with Tiny.
> The thing that had me so worried was that it's really a WEIRD spot for a dog to lick and chew,unless there's an underlying problem. But then Tiny has always been a sort of WEIRD dog.


The knee/thigh area for Hannah is a big chewie/breakout region. I've got a picture of her somewhere after the TPLO surgery when she was shaved down and you can see all the inflamed/infected tissue. 

Hoping for continued improvements :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! I'm really glad to hear that, I thought it was a weird area, but if it's not, that's one more thing that points away from a *bad* underlying cause!



hubbub said:


> The knee/thigh area for Hannah is a big chewie/breakout region. I've got a picture of her somewhere after the TPLO surgery when she was shaved down and you can see all the inflamed/infected tissue.
> 
> Hoping for continued improvements :crossfing


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks! I'm really glad to hear that, I thought it was a weird area, but if it's not, that's one more thing that points away from a *bad* underlying cause!


This is post TPLO - nearly all the dark areas you see on the leg/knee is years of scarred and damaged skin from chewing - plus you can see the red bumps from her allergies. There is some swelling and a bit of bruising but not much. I knew it was a bad area for her breakouts, but it broke my heart when I saw it. 

eta - don't know what happened with the picture. I had to move it from one computer to the other (two different programs) - sorry about that : )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, poor Hannah, that looks like it bothered her for a long, long time. Thanks for sharing it, it does make me feel more secure that Tiny's is just "one of those things".


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ouch, poor Hannah...and poor Tiny.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How's Tiny doing? Did the spray and antibiotics improve things for her?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking!! The spray and antibiotics did clear it up. She still does random paw/leg/FLOOR licking, so I think some of it is just behavioral. But the hot spot is totally gone, and the hair has mostly grown back.
Now if I could figure out why she lies on the floor and barks for no reason sometimes...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for asking!! The spray and antibiotics did clear it up. She still does random paw/leg/FLOOR licking, so I think some of it is just behavioral. But the hot spot is totally gone, and the hair has mostly grown back.
> *Now if I could figure out why she lies on the floor and barks for no reason sometimes...*



That is called being a PITA, just like her younger sibling HRH! 

Glad she is doing so well!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> That is called being a PITA, just like her younger sibling HRH!
> 
> Glad she is doing so well!


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Tiny is doing better!! Made me laugh to see the PITA comments. Your dogs have you trained well for attention!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been laughing about the PITA comments! I'm sure that's it, Tiny sees how much attention HRH gets for being a major PITA and she's just trying it out to see if it works for her, too


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been laughing about the PITA comments! I'm sure that's it, Tiny sees how much attention HRH gets for being a major PITA and she's just trying it out to see if it works for her, too


 
I think they have you trained.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My neighbors named their little JRT female PITA. They'd heard that JRT's were a handful so they'd name her appropriately. 

Glad to hear Tiny is doing well. Hope HRH is having a good day, you too.


----------

